# Amazing robotics.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very cool! 
Thanks to share

Volp


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot Bean,

Guys, go immediately to 7:47 on the robotics video!

What happens when we have to be worried that our gorgeous FemBot is out running around on us? She comes home all hours of the night or morning, smelling of strange penetrating oil!

For pittys sake,

SSS


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, Bean,

I guess nobody is interested in this newfangled robotics business. Their loss. I watched the whole thing, and I can say that it was interesting from beginning to end, to say the least. If my comment above wasn't witty, I'll bend over and try to kiss my own.....well, you know what I mean. The spinning gizmo was cool,but that Fembot was the *absolute * shizzle!!!!! Probably best they put that mask thing on the face. You come up with some good stuff.

Astounded,

SSS


----------

